# This is pretty stunning!



## grafxman (Sep 18, 2013)

Canon's Ridiculously Sensitive CMOS Sensor | Videomaker.com

I wonder if this is the next generation sensor for a 5d Mark IV or Mark V or perhaps an 8D or 9D.


----------



## pgriz (Sep 18, 2013)

That is pretty impressive.  However, part of the sensitivity seems to come from the size of the sensels.  So if they boost the pixel count, probably the sensels will be less sensitive proportionally.


----------



## Sleepy_Sentry (Sep 19, 2013)

I'll wait until we see some real world consumer tests rather than samples from the marketing department. But this does look very promising nevertheless.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd like one for still pix if the pixels were doable for a 13 x 19 print


----------

